# Portable Cat Traps



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bags and Boxes! ALWAYS seem to work!!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

And suitcases! Any time I pull my suitcase out (full or empty), Scout is in it within a matter of seconds. I don't know what it is about a suitcase, but he loves them!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

And dryers!! I never had a problem before but lately Lacey likes the warmth of the dryer as I am folding clothes!! ALWAYS check for stowaway cats before you close the door though! I had a friend who tragically killed her cat in the dryer. She was devastated.


----------



## xResuRRectionZ (Dec 10, 2013)

And a wardrobe 
My cat jumps in the wardrope every morning, when I take my clothes out. Often I do not see it and close the door. Only when my cat meows, I notice it. 
Fortunately, she made itself noticeable quickly


----------

